# Bright Sheng 1955-



## deprofundis

So i bought two chinese composer based on what i heard from talk classical.The first need no introduction is Tan Dun i bought is 1997 symphony whit yo-yo ma song of peace remind me of Ennio Morricone and vangelis work well kinda. But im here to talk about Bright Sheng so let's start this right now, interresting composer china dream ia decent shosty-esque, like someone mention here on Talk classical.Two poem for sung dynasty i pass , but Nanking Nanking a threnody for orchestra and pipa is very enjoyable to my ears.

That it , have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest

Sounds to me that you have bought the Naxos recording (same as I have). It's an interesting disc - I think 'China Dreams' is the strongest work on it, and both this and 'Nanking Nanking' have some interesting orchestration, especially in the percussion department.


----------



## Bernard OHanlon

Not for me. There must be better representatives of this music - and indeed culture - elsewhere!


----------



## Guest

Bright Sheng is, for me, one of those "pretty good" Chinese composers. I don't know why the great elements of Tan Dun, Bright Sheng, and Ge Gan-Ru have to be drenched in this cinematic aesthetic.

I'm glad some other guys are surfacing, like Xu Shuya, Ming Tsao, Lei Liang, and so on. I dig the Chinese avant-garde sound, but the former can't help but alternate between that and some sort of Bruce Lee soundtrack shenanigans.


----------



## Klassic

deprofundis said:


> So i bought two chinese composer based on what i heard from talk classical.The first need no introduction is Tan Dun i bought is 1997 symphony whit yo-yo ma song of peace remind me of Ennio Morricone and vangelis work well kinda. But im here to talk about Bright Sheng so let's start this right now, interresting composer china dream ia decent shosty-esque, like someone mention here on Talk classical.Two poem for sung dynasty i pass , but Nanking Nanking a threnody for orchestra and pipa is very enjoyable to my ears.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've got the Naxos disc - haven't played it for ages but I do remember being impressed with it, especially _Nanking! Nanking!_


----------

